# Opps



## imalizard (Mar 22, 2008)

I think i did some thing wrong. When i was breeding crickets i breed them out the front in this shed. I must of left the lid open a bit. I caught about 5 in the front yard but not the other 400.

This was all done a few weeks ago...........Now if you walk outside all you hear is crickets. When you go to bed and leave the window open...you hear crickets. Its so annoying!!! I hope i didnt do anything wrong to nature.

I have seen a gecko with a cricket in its mouth...at least the animals are getting a feed.


Why did i wright this you ask? I wanted to tell people not to let crickets escape in your yard or you will never get sleep.


Daniel


----------



## nutta (Mar 22, 2008)

i bet you wont do that again


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry Daniel, but that is funny, I can imagine you getting deafened by hundreds of escapee crickets


----------



## imalizard (Mar 22, 2008)

Thats y i stopped breeding crickets. Maybe i should breed woodies? LOL


----------



## Crush (Mar 22, 2008)

LOL crickets are soothing to me we have em here anyway even if the odd few escape!


----------



## falconboy (Mar 22, 2008)

I find the crickets doing their thing just makes it feel like summer.

Welcome to the Cricket Club. Glad you could join us


----------



## Glider (Mar 22, 2008)

Thats nothing, when I received my first bulk shipment of crix (500), I came home from work the next day to find a couple of crickets in the communal staircase and quietly giggled to myself... then continued up the stairs to find more and more, and thought 'uh-oh', then opened my front door to find the loungeroom floor COVERED in crickets. They were through my entire unit. Omg it sucked so much. 

FYI crickets eat through fibreglass flyscreen!


----------



## missllama (Mar 22, 2008)

haha that is hilarious, atleast all the animals around ur house will be nice and full! they will be thinkn its christmas


----------



## falconboy (Mar 22, 2008)

Glider said:


> Thats nothing, when I received my first bulk shipment of crix (500), I came home from work the next day to find a couple of crickets in the communal staircase and quietly giggled to myself... then continued up the stairs to find more and more, and thought 'uh-oh', then opened my front door to find the loungeroom floor COVERED in crickets. They were through my entire unit. Omg it sucked so much.
> 
> FYI crickets eat through fibreglass flyscreen!



I've had a dream similar to that, all the walls were covered in adult crix. Gee I was glad when I woke up! Can't believe I even dream crickets!


----------



## Rocket (Mar 22, 2008)

I had a similar thing occur but in real life. I was organising the crickets for geckos on a table, returned to find the container on the ground, upside down and crickets EVERYWHERE! Damn cat!!!!!!!


----------



## missllama (Mar 22, 2008)

cats seem to love crickets haha i always put my boxes in the cupboard now because they just sit there and tap the containers and push them off the bench lol


----------



## itbites (Mar 22, 2008)

*LOL hillarious stories! yes crix are annoying all over the house, i find they love my bathroom most of all. On one occassion i had about 2000 on the loose! Still finding them everywhere :shock:*


----------



## imalizard (Mar 22, 2008)

LOL i see every one have had a few escapes. I wasnt aloud to breed them in the house in case that happened


----------



## SyKeD (Mar 22, 2008)

want them to stop chirping??

boil the jug... once its boiled go to the spot where its chirping and pour it all over the spot. it works 

i had one right out side my window!... i havent had one there since


----------



## kakariki (Mar 22, 2008)

I always have a couple of escapees roaming the house, they usually end up behind the fridge. Crickets are supposed to be lucky according to Chinese Feng Shui! They bring good luck to the house which is why the Chinese used to keep them in bamboo cages, a bit like mini bird cages! Just a bit of trivia!


----------



## Zdogs (Mar 22, 2008)

falconboy said:


> I've had a dream similar to that, all the walls were covered in adult crix. Gee I was glad when I woke up! *Can't believe I even dream crickets*!



HeHe Can't even escape them In your dreams, lol


----------



## bredli_lover (Mar 22, 2008)

sorry but that just makes u laugh lol


----------



## DiamondAsh (Mar 22, 2008)

kakariki said:


> I always have a couple of escapees roaming the house, they usually end up behind the fridge.





Just recently one made it into the open fire, now echo isn't quite the word for it, sounded like the symphony orchestra was in town. Thankfully he left, only to have his mate find a spot behind the dishwasher. He wouldn't shut up and the lovely missus ended up F-10'ing him one night in a fit of rage.


----------



## Lozza (Mar 22, 2008)

LOL my house is full of escapees! they are behind/under every piece of furniture it seems - I even find them in the bath and in my bed at night. I sort of like the chirping, but its starting to annoy my parents - they reckon I should let the ackies free to catch them :lol:


----------



## sigridshurte (Mar 22, 2008)

big LOL to that


----------



## Oenpelli-Girl (Mar 22, 2008)

Probaly ur fault for being a lizard no i'm only joking. If you have a dog or outside cat trow lots of dry dog biscutes in diffrent areas and ur dog will scare them all and give you enough time 2 get to sleep mabey!!


----------



## arielle (Mar 23, 2008)

Haha i dropped a container of crickets and now they have started a colony in my bedroom wall. I thought that was bad but obviously im not alone!


----------



## imalizard (Jun 8, 2008)

I just remembered when i was at Dragon_ladys house i saw a little cricket climbing up the window.!


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 8, 2008)

thats right... then i got that new kitten... he is now huge..
& a..... Cricket & Woodie hunting machine!
even gives them back to me... what a investment!


----------



## daniel1234 (Jun 8, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> cats seem to love crickets haha i always put my boxes in the cupboard now because they just sit there and tap the containers and push them off the bench lol


 
I love to hate cats (but I have two). Previous felines had individual indoor hobbies. One brought live baby feild mice, another crickets, my current white cat (Marshall) brought in bloody spiders when he was a kitten, and unfortunately our little black addition trys to bring in every thing (she better grow out of it or stay reasonalbly bad at it or she may end up as snake food).

My boy catches and keeps a cricket regularly. I never hear them when asleep..... usually.

I want to breed them when I start keeping lizards (Got a few more pythons to get yet, but my boy is hounding me for a monitor).


----------



## daniel1234 (Jun 8, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> thats right... then i got that new kitten... he is now huge..
> & a..... Cricket & Woodie hunting machine!
> even gives them back to me... what a investment!


 
Hmm, Maybe I could train Tids to do that.


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 8, 2008)

yes... train a cat right...get a good sleep!
if he wants to be handling a lizard all the time... 1 hr a day.. not more...
get a vitticeps... not monitor.. basically they are dogs with spikes not fur!


----------



## Kirby (Jun 8, 2008)

well, consider your house entirely ninja proof.. 

the chinese used crickets as guard dogs, they are far better then any breed of dog. they only turn off when there is someone about. unfortunately in this modern day, the awkward silence gets more awkward when a ninja slices a sword through your paper paned walls only for you to realize he tape recorded crickets for his master kidnapping. this is when laser beams and computer operated machine guns come in handy. i guess there is a positive of modern day technology. 

sleep sound, you are safe...


----------



## daniel1234 (Jun 8, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> yes... train a cat right...get a good sleep!
> if he wants to be handling a lizard all the time... 1 hr a day.. not more...
> get a vitticeps... not monitor.. basically they are dogs with spikes not fur!


 
Pardon my ignorance and temparary googling apathy, but what is a vitticep? He proberbly would not handle it more than that going by previous animals, he does not spend every waking hour with them, which is pretty good for a five year old I think (he loves anything that lives lower than 6 inches off the ground, we catch em, feed them for a while, then return to where we found them (unless they're pests then I am not so quick to encourage it (esp snails, roaches and millipeeds).


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 8, 2008)

Pogona vitticeps... Central Bearded Dragon....


----------



## daniel1234 (Jun 8, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> Pogona vitticeps... Central Bearded Dragon....


 
I thought that is what they would be (maybe your username?) Yeh I've always liked those, they're the larger beardies arn't they. And dogs with spikes you reckon, that sounds like a winner


----------



## SNAKEBOY33 (Jun 9, 2008)

Glider said:


> FYI crickets eat through fibreglass flyscreen!


THANKS FOR THAT FLYSCREEN TIP WOULD OF BEEN HANDY A FEW MONTHS BACK THOUGH LOL I LOVE THE SOUND MRS SNAKEBOY NOT SO MUCH:lol:


----------

